# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  πως τελικα καταφερνω και βγαινω απο τον ΄λαβυρινθο(κριση πανικου)

## GIORGOS296

Λοιπόν είμαι στις κρίσεις πανι΄κού εδώ και 5 μήνες και σιγά σιγά νομίζω οτι επανέρχομαι ή μαλλον εχω επανέλθει και νιώθω υπόχρεος να σας πώ τις τεχνικές μου μήπως και βοηθήσουν έστω και έναν , καταρχήν ξεκίνησα τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες ψυχολόγο δεν έχα ξαναπάει και οι πρώτοι 3μήνες που είχα κρίση πανικού και δεν το ήξερα ήταν ένας πολύ κακος εφιάλτης , όταν πήγα στο γιατρό μετα απο 3 ραντεβού κατάλαβα τι μου συμβαίνει και άρχιζα και σκεφτόμουνα με το γιατρό μου πως να το αντιμετοπίσω και καταλήξαμε να το ξεπεράσουμε χωρίς φάρμακα , στην αρχή ανχονόμουνα γιατι δεν έβλεπα αποτέλεσμα . και όταν έβλεπα αποτέλεσμα ξαναγινόμουν πάλι χαλια . ε σιγα-σιγά ξανάρχισα το ποδόσφαιρο την δουλεία μου τις βόλτες μου αλλά οχι σε φουλ ρυθμούς χαλαρά και ήταν πάλι αρκετά δύσκολα καιπάλι ξανααπογοήτευση γιατί τίποτα δεν ήταν όπως πρίν , α κλασικά καθε μερα αιπνος να με ποναει κάτι και να φανάζομαι αρρώστεις να βάζω θερμόμετρο καθημερινά να μην μπορω να μείνω σπίτι μόνος μου τπτ όλα άθλια όλα μαυρα ωσπου ήρθε μία πρόσκληση να πάω να κάνω κάτι αναγκαστηκά σεμινάρια για αεροπορικούς ναύλουσ για να μου δώσουν άδεια για έκδοση εισιτηρίων (΄΄εχω συνεταιρικα τουριστικό γραφειο εδω και 2 μήνες είμαι21χρονων) ήμουν πολυ αρνητικός να πάω και έλεγα στον συνέτερο να πάει και μου είπε ο.τι αν δεν μπορώ να πάβ εγώ θα πήγαινε αυτός και έτσι ηρέμησα λίγο. μια μέρα πριν τα σεμινάρια (4ημ 8ωρες την μερ 30 ατομα σε καθε υπολογιστη) μας περνου απο τα σεμιναρια για να δηλωσουμε ονομα και δεν δυστασα να τους ανφερω το προβλημα μου και η κοπελα στο τηλεφωνο γέλασε και μου είπε είχε ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα και το ξεπερασε μετα απο 2 χρονια και πιασαμε την κουβεντα 40 λεπτα και στο τελος δήλωσα το ονομα μου , μου ανέβηκε η ψυχολογια πήγα κουρευτηκα που φοβόμουν πάρα πολυ να πάω και το πρωί ξυπνησα πολύ καλα και πηγα στα σεμινάρια έμαθα πάρα πολλά πράγματα πέρασα στο διαγώνισμα και απο τοτε εχω βρει τα πατηματα μου κατα 80% βεβαια με στηριξε πολυ η κοπελα μου ο κολλητο΄ς μου και η οικογένια μου εδώ και ενα μήνα έχω κλείσει τέλειες δουλείές στο γραφείο και εχω γινει και αρκετα πιο ωριμος αλλα με το ιδιο χιουμορ που ειχα παντα τελικα η κρίση πανικού μου έκανε μάλλον και κάτι κάλο δλδ εκτιμώ πολύ πιο ωριμα τις καταστασεις και εκτιμώ πράγματα που τα θεωρουσα ασήμαντα παλια τωρα πινω καφέ και τον απολαμβάνω το μυστικο για μενα ειναι οτι πρεπει να καταλαβουμε οτι τελικα δεν εχουμε τπτ νομίζουμε οτι εχουμε , αφηστε τον ευατο σας 5μέρες ελευθερο ξαναπάρτε τις παλιες σας ευθυνες και θα νιώσεται πολυ καλυτερσα sos το πρωι να ντύνεστε τέλεια να χτενίζεστε τέλεια και να βάζεται το αγαπημένοσας αρωμα λοιπον τελος να μην σας κουραζω αλλο !!!!!!!!!!!;)

----------


## susperia

Μπραβο Γιωργο που εχεις πλεον κανονικους ρυθμους στη ζωη σου!
Απ αυτα που γραφεις θα ελεγα οτι τα χεις καταφερει καλυτερα κι απο εναν χωρις κρισεις και μπραβο σου!

Το ζουμι θα λεγα απ αυτα που γραφεις ειναι να σκεφτομαστε οτι δεν εχουμε τιποτα και να μπουμε σε μια καθημερινοτητα οπου θα χουμε δραστηριοτητες. 

Συμφωνω μαζι σου. Οσο φοβασαι το μονο που κανεις ειναι να θρεφεις τους πανικους.

----------

